# Carding/Blending board results!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I recommend anyone out there using hand carders that don't have a drum carder to make a carding board! I can card roughly 6 times as fast! It only takes three of the rolags I made on the carding board to spin up a full single skein! I spin faster and it helps streamline things. My carding board is temporary because my son is going to build me a drum carder! Yay! So I put nails through the cloth onto an old cutting board. I will be using this piece to cover the drum with on the carder he is building. When making a carding board, it is best to staple down the carding cloth so it is flush. Nails will catch fiber if I am not careful but it is a great temporary help!

This one made a bumble bee yarn...LOL I was just blending pinches of dyed fleece left over. 









I added a touch of firestar to the fiber..there are variations of the color running through it. I can't quite catch the colors with my phone. 









I blended purple and blue with a touch of firestar. The yarn is drying but I will post pics later.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, I love blending boards! Fun stuff!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You are a natural at fibers Romy and so smart to figure all of these things out!!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ana Bluebird said:


> Yes, I love blending boards! Fun stuff!


It sure takes things up a notch!



COSunflower said:


> You are a natural at fibers Romy and so smart to figure all of these things out!!!!


You give me far too much credit. My Grandma always said "where there is a will there is a way." Thank you for such glowing compliments. I read a lot and do research a bit when trying new things. 

I am wearing the sockies I knit with the yarn I spun from the roving I carded on the board above from the fleece I washed and picked:


----------

